# Custom Kernel FreeBSD with ZFS-Crypto patches



## elix (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

Has anyone had any success trying to use https://github.com/zfsrogue/freebsd-crypto/tree/crypto-stable? It*'*s a project for native ZFS encryption. As I understand it, there is no direct affiliation with FreeBSD but I am unsure where else to inquire.

It does compile on a FreeBSD 10-current. When trying to use any zfs commands they exit with:

```
invalid argument
(core dump)
```

Thanks
Nick


----------

